# Garmin G5 Approach



## bladeplayer (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok time to fess up here , Mr
"25yards before the 150 mark is 175 & while i can still add up that will be good enough for me" 

has gone and bought a G5 approach , mainly because of vouchers for the shop & didnt need anything else.. ok to the review.. 

Start up.. When i tried to locate my club it was not on the system it kept finding clubs close to me , so i followed the very simple instructions & updated the unit on my PC, 10 mins later sorted , even has the local par 3 listed , i procedeed to look at some of the local courses through the preview section.. 

to the course .. . the touch screen facility allows you to get yardage to any part of the fairway & tells you how far to that point & that point to the green , takes guess work out of lay ups ,  yardage is to the flag in the centre of the green , there is a facility to move the flag forward or back to closer exact yardage ..  
Ok il be honest i did still do the yardage in my head & compared it to the G5 , the most i was out was 3 yards , so i stil say they are no major advantages on your own regular course , but would be massive help on a strange course..

There is a facility for keeping the scores , not sure il use that , also one for stats , i prob will use that..  for practice ,  it also has a facility to measure the distance on your shots , hit the shots & walk to the ball & measure the exact distance you actualy hit it .. 372

All in all after one round i can see massive benifits for having it , its easy to use , waterproof , sturdy , & has good solid clip to hold it to ur bag , it works off 2 AA batteries , so rechargable will save you dosh in the future , but if you forget to charge it just buy 2 that will last aprox 15 hours. distances can also  be measured in yards or meters.. can be set to move automaticaly or manualy from hole to hole , 
An unbeliever has been converted .. sorry for the long post 
Bill


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 13, 2012)

Good read Bill, sounds like they really are useful


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Ok time to fess up here , Mr
"25yards before the 150 mark is 175 & while i can still add up that will be good enough for me" 

has gone and bought a G5 approach , mainly because of vouchers for the shop & didnt need anything else.. ok to the review.. 

Start up.. When i tried to locate my club it was not on the system it kept finding clubs close to me , so i followed the very simple instructions & updated the unit on my PC, 10 mins later sorted , even has the local par 3 listed , i procedeed to look at some of the local courses through the preview section.. 

to the course .. . the touch screen facility allows you to get yardage to any part of the fairway & tells you how far to that point & that point to the green , takes guess work out of lay ups ,  yardage is to the flag in the centre of the green , there is a facility to move the flag forward or back to closer exact yardage ..  
Ok il be honest i did still do the yardage in my head & compared it to the G5 , the most i was out was 3 yards , so i stil say they are no major advantages on your own regular course , but would be massive help on a strange course..

There is a facility for keeping the scores , not sure il use that , also one for stats , i prob will use that..  for practice ,  it also has a facility to measure the distance on your shots , hit the shots & walk to the ball & measure the exact distance you actualy hit it .. 372

All in all after one round i can see massive benifits for having it , its easy to use , waterproof , sturdy , & has good solid clip to hold it to ur bag , it works off 2 AA batteries , so rechargable will save you dosh in the future , but if you forget to charge it just buy 2 that will last aprox 15 hours. distances can also  be measured in yards or meters.. can be set to move automaticaly or manualy from hole to hole , 
An unbeliever has been converted .. sorry for the long post 
Bill
		
Click to expand...

Love mine, I got it last year for only Â£230 as a chap on ebay sold his as his course hadn't been updated 2 months after buying it. It was still in the box unused, and Â£ 100-120 cheaper than brand new at the time.

The only down side is the batteries only last 1 1/2 rounds, even with rechargeable. Apart from that love it, and no more charges (unlike most of the others) once you've bought it.

Good write up.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 20, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Love mine, I got it last year for only Â£230 as a chap on ebay sold his as his course hadn't been updated 2 months after buying it. It was still in the box unused, and Â£ 100-120 cheaper than brand new at the time.

The only down side is the batteries only last 1 1/2 rounds, even with rechargeable. Apart from that love it, and no more charges (unlike most of the others) once you've bought it.

Good write up.
		
Click to expand...

Just an update on my battery life experience , 2 standard duracell AA lasted me 3 full rounds & a good bit of playing around with it ,  after now using it properly on my own &  away courses  i cannot find one fault with this , so 10/10 from me .... i have been proved wrong & glad to admit it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Just an update on my battery life experience , 2 standard duracell AA lasted me 3 full rounds & a good bit of playing around with it ,  after now using it properly on my own &  away courses  i cannot find one fault with this , so 10/10 from me .... i have been proved wrong & glad to admit it
		
Click to expand...

9 hole courses dont count!! 

Honestly mine lasts 2 rounds max, although I use re-chargeable betteries - i thought they had more power than throw away batteries? Shows what I know.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			9 hole courses dont count!! 

Honestly mine lasts 2 rounds max, although I use re-chargeable betteries - i thought they had more power than throw away batteries? Shows what I know.
		
Click to expand...

You can buy high capacity recharchable battles. You will pay probably 20 quid for four with a charger... Look at the MaH number. The higher the number, the bigger the capacity of the battery. A set around 2500+ should see an improvement for you.

A quick search, http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...tml?_$ja=tsid:11518|cat:26648870|prd:26648870

http://www.batteryvault.co.uk/extre...-aa-nimh-4pk-rechargeable-batteries-454-p.asp

I am not affiliated to those shops, please check yourself..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers fella, but Ive got a pool of about 10 rechargeable, so dont run out. Good advice though.


----------

